# [Sponsored] Logitech G102 Gaming Mouse Review - by Ino



## Leopardi

What about the big question: how stiff do the buttons feel? Can you rest finger on the RMB?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> What about the big question: how stiff do the buttons feel? Can you rest finger on the RMB?


Mine are light, but tactile. I can keep my fingers on the buttons but not with their full weight. I don't mind that though.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopardi*
> 
> What about the big question: how stiff do the buttons feel? Can you rest finger on the RMB?


mine are obviously stiffer than the G303, but i suppose everyone expected that one.
left is a little bit too stiff for my liking, right is nice. both buttons are somewhat loud.

i haven't accidentally pressed either of the buttons. this does happen for me with the g303, but maybe that's just the shape, and not the lightness of the buttons..


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> The cable is the best cable of any Logitech mouse I've ever seen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> - legit the best logitech cable i have ever used. not exaggerating, there is absolutely no contest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> probably the best cable logitech's ever used. not as good as stripped deathadder cable, but whatever.


been seeing this an awful lot


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

edit: missing [sponsored] tag









skimmed through just the pics, saw the soldering on the main buttons, then ctrl+f'd "5m". lolgitech


----------



## Neshy414

Thanks for the review!

Now just to somehow get my hands on a white version of it here in Germany. Haven't seen one on Ebay thus far. Just looks brilliant.


----------



## ncck

Throw some hyperglides on that bad boy and you've got yourself a pretty dope gpro/102 mix. Funny thing with the cable


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Mine are light, but tactile. I can keep my fingers on the buttons but not with their full weight. I don't mind that though.


Hello Ino
Can i upload your review in my korea blog.
I want know your blog address.


----------



## popups

Will Logitech eventually release this mouse to other regions when they decided they have sold enough Pros or are they going to use the Pro to recoup the costs for the new sensor?


----------



## qsxcv

probably not in na

there's always ebay


----------



## Arizonian

Great review ino.

Like the color but personally I still couldn't choose this knowing the sensor and switches were sub-par to G Pro.

Nice mod with your G Pro innards into the white shell, that I could see.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> probably not in na
> 
> there's always ebay


They did have the G302. Although, they released the G302 first. So I guess the NA region will not see this mouse. Maybe they will release a white Pro.


----------



## raisethe3

Ino, I was just about to order the Logitech G Pro. But for some reason, after reading your review, you're stating THIS mouse is identical to the G Pro for less price?! That's insane. Also according to the pics, the mouse does look like the same shape and size as the G Pro. (Can't confirm if true or not, just my eyes). Now you're making my choice more difficult. Christmas is around the corner, I need to finalize my wish list.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> been seeing this an awful lot


Because it's true









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> Hello Ino
> Can i upload your review in my korea blog.
> I want know your blog address.


Sure, but I don't have a blog. You can link to this here (and my YouTube if you like)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Ino, I was just about to order the Logitech G Pro. But for some reason, after reading your review, you're stating THIS mouse is identical to the G Pro for less price?! That's insane. Also according to the pics, the mouse does look like the same shape and size as the G Pro. (Can't confirm if true or not, just my eyes). Now you're making my choice more difficult. Christmas is around the corner, I need to finalize my wish list.


It's the exact same shape with cheaper switches and a cheaper but still really good sensor. So I'd say go for the G102.


----------



## InBoxBehindYou

Great review as always Ino!

This mouse looks like a steal, even compared to the G Pro.


----------



## DrunkOnLiquor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Because it's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but I don't have a blog. You can link to this here (and my YouTube if you like)
> It's the exact same shape with cheaper switches and a cheaper but still really good sensor. So I'd say go for the G102.


Your G102 description sounds oddly similar to my g pro 1638+ description...

Great, cable.
Tactile and lighter clicks...

does the body feel more grippy/coarse compared to your G Pro?


----------



## v0rtex-SI

This guy with his witch hunt again








Great review Ino, thanks.


----------



## Dreyka

Bought this until G Pro reduces in price to non-stupid levels. Can always solder in some better microswitches. Should be easy to switch the G Pro and G102 cables as well.


----------



## Chaython

Such a hipster mouse, looks like a classic white ball mouse but flows in some leds, hipster life


----------



## tjangel07

I want a black version


----------



## enkotei

There's tons of black ones available from korea on ebay already


----------



## saelz8

I just want the cable. I hope someone starts selling only the cables on Ebay, like with the G302.


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> been seeing this an awful lot


Can confirm, the best cable since the inception of Logitech G402 'the bridge suspension" cable.

Logitech finally gets a cable that's both useable and durable.


----------



## JustinSane

Damn, I really want a white one to pop up on ebay.


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreyka*
> 
> Bought this until G Pro reduces in price to non-stupid levels. Can always solder in some better microswitches. Should be easy to switch the G Pro and G102 cables as well.


If you're in NA I think the G Pro (and other mice from Logitech) will be 50% off for Black Friday at Best Buy (and maybe other NA retailers).

So the launch markup is real.

With that said, Ino regarding your conclusion is that factoring in price? If price is the same would you pick the G Pro or G102? The G Pro might actually be cheaper along with ease of purchase and returns for those in NA at least.


----------



## raisethe3

So I went to my local store, couldn't find this model.

@Ino- is this for asian markets only? It would suck if it does, because then I am left with the only option of buying the G Pro instead.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> So I went to my local store, couldn't find this model.
> 
> @Ino- is this for asian markets only? It would suck if it does, because then I am left with the only option of buying the G Pro instead.


He mentions quite early on in his review that it's for the Asian market. Sad, really, and it means we have no choice but to overspend on the G Pro... unless you import


----------



## dukeReinhardt

So does the sensor in this mouse categorically trump the G100s sensor? Smoothing, max speed, everything? Will it be the new budget king?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> So does the sensor in this mouse categorically trump the G100s sensor? Smoothing, max speed, everything? Will it be the new budget king?


I would still use the G100s because it is ~66.5g, has a lighter cable and I prefer the scroll wheel.

Now that they will push the G102 over the G100s, I can see the G100s becoming like the WMO.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I would still use the G100s because it is ~66.5g, has a lighter cable and I prefer the scroll wheel.
> 
> Now that they will push the G102 over the G100s, I can see the G100s becoming like the WMO.


I just want them to put something with a higher malfunction speed and less float feeling than AM010 into a G100s shape, not a butchered G100s shape, not a diamond G100s, not a G100s with a thin bottom and a fat top, just put a 3366 OR SOMETHING INTO A G100s. JUST A G100s. THAT'S IT.


----------



## wareya

http://www.overclock.net/t/1588408/teensy-mod-and-firmware-for-g100s


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> He mentions quite early on in his review that it's for the Asian market. Sad, really, and it means we have no choice but to overspend on the G Pro... unless you import


My bad for not reading it thoroughly. Thank you.

Yeah, it looks like we're stuck with the G Pro.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1588408/teensy-mod-and-firmware-for-g100s


does nothing for malfunction speed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> has a lighter cable and I prefer the scroll wheel.


cable is only a tiny bit (if at all) heavier than g100s cable. the increased flexibility surely makes up for it in actual use, since less of the cable moves around

wheel... well k i don't know what to tell ya


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I would still use the G100s because it is ~66.5g, has a lighter cable and I prefer the scroll wheel.
> 
> Now that they will push the G102 over the G100s, I can see the G100s becoming like the WMO.


All I want to know is whether the CGS Mercury is objectively, in all respects, equal to or better than the AM010.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> All I want to know is whether the CGS Mercury is objectively, in all respects, equal to or better than the AM010.


It is better. Actually I was informed by Francois Morier that on the silicone level it is the worlds most advanced optical sensor, despite its price point.


----------



## dukeReinhardt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It is better. Actually I was informed by Francois Morier that on the silicone level it is the worlds most advanced optical sensor, despite its price point.


That's pretty interesting. Presumably it's more advanced because of the power saving(?) "distinct steps" discussed in the other thread, but it's still not quite as good as a 3366 in terms of raw performance, right?


----------



## wareya

pixart/avago LED-illuminated sensors are combined DSP and IAS on a single piece of silicon, with a dot of resin on the bottom that controls what band of light passes through

no idea what the mercury sensor is


----------



## vanir1337

Thanks for another great review! Gonna buy this asap.


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> a dot of resin on the bottom that controls what band of light passes through


source? never heard anything like that before. and there's no point to doing that...


----------



## wareya

source: me dissecting two low-end avago sensors

the resin was red/orange colored (moreso than the silicon) so I assumed that was its function


----------



## qsxcv

none here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> It is better.


am010 has higher framerate for low speed. whether the low framerate of ~1000 on the g102 sensor is a good thing... not sure.
Quote:


> Actually I was informed by Francois Morier that on the silicone level it is the worlds most advanced optical sensor, despite its price point.


wouldn't be surprised. but that doesnt necessarily mean the sensor itself is "better" than older higher end sensors. like a 1.8ghz skylake processor can be more advanced than a 4ghz sandy bridge one.


----------



## wareya

which sensor is that? 40x40 pixel array or did I mis-count


----------



## qsxcv

3366

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561041/reverse-engineering-3366/0_100

40x40 but the sensor only uses 36x36


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> 3366
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561041/reverse-engineering-3366/0_100
> 
> 40x40 but the sensor only uses 36x36


scalebar?

EDIT: nevermind:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> 40x40 pixels
> estimated spacing between each pixel is 30.8 +- 1um
> 
> the sensor only uses 36x36 pixels though (see frame capture section below)
> 
> see post 105. the resolution of the imaged area is 800/inch. so the magnification of the lens is 1x. so the area of the mousepad the pixel array uses is 36/800 = 0.045in = 1.143mm


----------



## doomleika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dukeReinhardt*
> 
> So does the sensor in this mouse categorically trump the G100s sensor? Smoothing, max speed, everything? Will it be the new budget king?


Higher max speed sure(I can't make is malfunction), others, I am not so sure. After one week of usage, I found g102 feels "off" to other logitech mouses(to AM010/3366), the cursor goes a few pixels away from where I want it to.

The mouse is also the smallest Logi G mouse to date. I have to adjust my grip to more 'claw-like' or my ring finger will stick out of right ridge, which is uncomfortable after 15 min of use. The height of the mouse is too short to my taste, my thumb will drag on mousepad if I am not careful. The lowered thumb button doesn't help, too.

I don't like the scrollwheel, it's really easy to mouse up/mouse down accidentally while clicking the wheel. I have to unbind those keys so it don't activate. Scrolling also feels inconsistent than g100s.

Overall, definitely a step up from g100s, for both 'casual' and serious gamer alike. It fixed a lot of flaws of g100s but introduced new ones. But that's every new gaming mouse to you.


----------



## JustinSane

Seriously why are there no white G102s on ebay? I can't navigate the taobao site to get one.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Seriously why are there no white G102s on ebay? I can't navigate the taobao site to get one.


Because they are korean seller, korea doesn't get white g102.

Seriously, why are the white G102 is not available in every country that sells black g102. #whitemousematters
Joking aside, I'm curious about the real reason why the white g102 is exclusive to China only right now.


----------



## exitone

What's wrong with importing it? I got an interesting bungee (not the generic meco), an overwatch deskmat and a white g102 for usd $28 shipped. If it were to expand I suspect price would go up.

First impressions: I really like the shape and performance is pretty much same to 3366 i think, but I don't like the ) right side of the mouse, uncomfortable for pinky.

It looks even more stunning in person than in photos.


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> What's wrong with importing it?


Warranty? Returns? Shipping time?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I don't really understand Logitech. They sell this mouse for less than half of the G Pro with basically the same performance and a better cable??? If I had to decide now between G102 and G Pro I'd pick the G102 100%. As I already have a G Pro with a paracord cable mod I won't switch to the G102, but what I did do was exchange the shells so my G Pro is now in the white shell, that works without any issues.


What if the price were the same or even cheaper for the G Pro (as in G Pro is cheaper)?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> What if the price were the same or even cheaper for the G Pro (as in G Pro is cheaper)?


Then I'd take the G Pro. The Pro is still the better mouse, just not 40€ better.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> Warranty? Returns? Shipping time?


Shipping time was 5-7 days to Australia. Much quicker than you think.


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Then I'd take the G Pro. The Pro is still the better mouse, just not 40€ better.


Thanks. Looks like I'll pick up a G Pro, G403, G900 or maybe even the Deathadder Chroma this Black Friday then. Just have to get into a store before then to final trial the shapes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Shipping time was 5-7 days to Australia. Much quicker than you think.


I'm in NA so shipping from Asia is much longer I believe.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Just got mine. :|

+scroll
+cord
+sensor
+clicks
+value
-shape
-coating
-glide

I gave my g303 to a friend and went back to the g100s to prepare my hand for this mouse. It won't be replacing the g100s. I wouldn't mind seeing this packaging style in the US, though.


----------



## h00k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> What's wrong with importing it? I got an interesting bungee (not the generic meco), an overwatch deskmat and a white g102 for usd $28 shipped. If it were to expand I suspect price would go up.
> 
> First impressions: I really like the shape and performance is pretty much same to 3366 i think, but I don't like the ) right side of the mouse, uncomfortable for pinky.
> 
> It looks even more stunning in person than in photos.


Which website did you use to buy all that stuff?


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> What's wrong with importing it? I got an interesting bungee (not the generic meco), an overwatch deskmat and a white g102 for usd $28 shipped. If it were to expand I suspect price would go up.
> 
> First impressions: I really like the shape and performance is pretty much same to 3366 i think, but I don't like the ) right side of the mouse, uncomfortable for pinky.
> 
> It looks even more stunning in person than in photos.


Was that second photo taken through your zipper or what?


----------



## gene-z

I didn't like the GPRO and returned it, but I think I can live with $35 as a side mouse instead of $75. I snagged one off eBay.


----------



## wareya

inb4 it's your favorite mouse ever


----------



## makaroner

I'm sorry to bother you, but how exactly did you get it and will it be available in europe? Thanks, love your reviews man keep it up


----------



## kasparas

Is it worth it to upgrade from kana v2?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makaroner*
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you, but how exactly did you get it and will it be available in europe? Thanks, love your reviews man keep it up


I got mine from Logitech directly because I do beta testing for them. It will only be an Asian release, at least for now.


----------



## wareya

Do you know anything about plans to use the sensor in other gaming mice? Do you say?


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> Was that second photo taken through your zipper or what?


Sorry for potato quality, it was taken through an iPad with a crappy case.









This sensor is honestly as good as the 3366/3360. If this mouse and the G PRO were the same price, then this could be subjectively better. The only real downgrade is the switch rating that doesn't actually matter at all.

I had no issues with the textured plastic. It is grippier than most rubber coatings. Maybe not as comfortable but you don't notice it in game. Was going to apply grip tape to it but now I think I don't need it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I got mine from Logitech directly because I do beta testing for them. It will only be an Asian release, at least for now.


They could at least sell a white Pro. No excuses if it's the exact same shell for both mice.


----------



## h00k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Sorry for potato quality, it was taken through an iPad with a crappy case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sensor is honestly as good as the 3366/3360. If this mouse and the G PRO were the same price, then this could be subjectively better. The only real downgrade is the switch rating that doesn't actually matter at all.
> 
> I had no issues with the textured plastic. It is grippier than most rubber coatings. Maybe not as comfortable but you don't notice it in game. Was going to apply grip tape to it but now I think I don't need it.


Where did you buy your mouse?


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> They could at least sell a white Pro. No excuses if it's the exact same shell for both mice.


There is a possibility that they're testing the water with g102 or they do plan releasing white g pro in the future, as a refresh for still sales.

First of all, I don't know which coating they use for the white colour, it might be easily discoloured (yellow) after a while which is the reason why I think they're testing it with g102. Let's the sweaty hand do the test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h00k*
> 
> Where did you buy your mouse?


He bought it via taobao.


----------



## Bucake

G102 has no coating.
ABS yellowing doesn't come from sweat ^^
i doubt it's some kind of experiment. it's a budget mouse, so they just cheaped out on the texture.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> There is a possibility that they're testing the water with g102 or they do plan releasing white g pro in the future, as a refresh for still sales.
> 
> First of all, I don't know which coating they use for the white colour, it might be easily discoloured (yellow) after a while which is the reason why I think they're testing it with g102. Let's the sweaty hand do the test.


I would have kept the Pro if it came in white and had the same cable as the G102 (even if it had a braid on it because I would have taken it off).


----------



## exitone

I do not think the G102 will yellow under normal circumstances. I've seen odd yellow 1.1s and stuff at school and those have different texture and God knows what they've been through. I believe white is only in China due to high demand to white consumder electronics. There is a possibility of a white G Prof enough people buy the G Pro I think.


----------



## Bucake

they are yellow because they are old. it's what happens with ABS + time and exposure to UV radiation. the discoloration has little to do with how they are treated, apart from for how long they've been exposed to UV light.
i can imagine the G102 is more resistant to this, though. stuff can be added to increase resistance.

it usually takes years before the yellowing becomes significant/obvious. it's not like the WMOs and IMOs were yellow when they were sold, and the only reason they are often/specifically mentioned is because they are among only few old mice that are still used after so long.

here's an example where the spacebar and case are ABS, but the rest of the keycaps are PBT:


as you can see, it's not just the WMO and it's not because of use, it's just the plastic used.
if this(yellowing) doesn't occur, it's either coated/painted, or uses a different kind of plastic.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> G102 has no coating.
> ABS yellowing doesn't come from sweat ^^
> i doubt it's some kind of experiment. it's a budget mouse, so they just cheaped out on the texture.


I know that, I know little things about polymer.








Budget mouse? The black shell is the same as G Pro, though?

No coating? That's terrible. Ugh, imagining the oily texture after some time just like abs keycaps., annoys me.


----------



## Bucake

Chris Pate said the G102 doesn't have coating like the G Pro does. i assume he meant both G102 editions, otherwise he would've mentioned the white one specifically.

but yeah, obviously they wanted to offer this cheap, and skipping the coating process saves up a bunch of cash. but i guess the sensor is mainly what makes it cheaper. i doubt the cable makes a big difference, but i wouldn't know.
it's a good deal though. 5 buttons, pretty good sensor, on-board memory i think, and a bunch of options for customization. #1 budget mouse probably

i wonder how many weeks it takes for a MOBA enthusiast to start seeing shiny spots on the buttons :E


----------



## catbuster

I think i am gonna pull a triger and order one from german ebay tonight







should serve me until i find some decent mouse


----------



## tjangel07

I just bought one for 22 bucks. Sick deal. Gonna try my 1st Dota 2 game with it.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> Chris Pate said the G102 doesn't have coating like the G Pro does. i assume he meant both G102 editions, otherwise he would've mentioned the white one specifically.
> 
> but yeah, obviously they wanted to offer this cheap, and skipping the coating process saves up a bunch of cash. but i guess the sensor is mainly what makes it cheaper. i doubt the cable makes a big difference, but i wouldn't know.
> it's a good deal though. 5 buttons, pretty good sensor, on-board memory i think, and a bunch of options for customization. #1 budget mouse probably
> 
> i wonder how many weeks it takes for a MOBA enthusiast to start seeing shiny spots on the buttons :E


I am too lazy to look up his comments. From what I remember, he said it was coated just not in the same manner as the Pro.


----------



## m0uz

I'm pretty sure Chris said it didn't have the coating that the Pro had. That doesn't necessarily mean it doesn't have a coating _at all_ but it certainly _feels_ like it doesn't have a coating.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> Do you know anything about plans to use the sensor in other gaming mice? Do you say?


No idea, gotta ask Chris.


----------



## Dasher

Thanks for the review Ino.
Glad i waited and didn't buy the G Pro for 79,99€ right away (didn't want to deal with that mess of braided logitech gamer-cable).
Just snatched a black 102G from ebay for 29.99€ (didn't find a cheeper one here in GER). Cant wait to try it.


----------



## Nivity

Does not seem like any G102 white are on ebay.
Was interested in it just for the shell


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I am too lazy to look up his comments. From what I remember, he said it was coated just not in the same manner as the Pro.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> I'm pretty sure Chris said it didn't have the coating that the Pro had. That doesn't necessarily mean it doesn't have a coating _at all_ but it certainly _feels_ like it doesn't have a coating.


it didn't really sound like he was hinting that the G102 had _different_ coating.
he's usually quite clear and tries to avoid confusion. i think if the G102 had any kind of coating, he would've said this differently:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CPate*
> 
> Pro has a matte clear coat on G logo area (knuckle rest) and main keys. G102 does not.


it also doesn't look like it's coated, at least to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> No idea, gotta ask Chris.


"i am not allowed to discuss future products"


----------



## gene-z

Of course the GPRO goes on sale for $38 right after I buy the G102 for $35.










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5eauid/50_off_select_logitech_gseries_gear_code/


----------



## tjangel07

I love this mouse. In fact, I'm buying another one today.


----------



## takasta

Loving the recent reviews Ino, keep it up!


----------



## Razhad

currently pre ordering on my local store, can't wait for it to come & try it on CSGO.


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> No idea, gotta ask Chris.


Who is Chris?


----------



## Bucake

Chris Pate, product manager @ Logitech G, he shows up here from time to time.
Ino and a few others here are beta testers for their mice (correct me if i'm wrong).


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> Chris Pate, product manager @ Logitech G, he shows up here from time to time.
> Ino and a few others here are beta testers for their mice (correct me if i'm wrong).


Thx. I would like to ask Chris about the quality of the products offered to Korea.
Logitech Korea's customer support service in South Korea is poor.
I'm trying to order the g900 this week, but i'm afraid that i will get not get a impeccable product.


----------



## nhoxaxenhora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Does not seem like any G102 white are on ebay.
> Was interested in it just for the shell


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=32K-0002-000D6


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhoxaxenhora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Does not seem like any G102 white are on ebay.
> Was interested in it just for the shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=32K-0002-000D6
Click to expand...

I live in Sweden so no go.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> Chris Pate said the G102 doesn't have coating like the G Pro does. i assume he meant both G102 editions, otherwise he would've mentioned the white one specifically.
> 
> but yeah, obviously they wanted to offer this cheap, and skipping the coating process saves up a bunch of cash. but i guess the sensor is mainly what makes it cheaper. i doubt the cable makes a big difference, but i wouldn't know.


Actually, it is pretty simple to check whether there is a coating or not, or the very least other kind of surface treatment.

Just open the mouse and see whether the inner shell has same texture as the outer one.
For example in G90, the cheapo version of G100s like G Pro and G102 relation. The outer shell is matte texture but the inner shell is shinier indicating there is a surface treatment in G90.


----------



## Razhad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> Thx. I would like to ask Chris about the quality of the products offered to Korea.
> Logitech Korea's customer support service in South Korea is poor.
> I'm trying to order the g900 this week, but i'm afraid that i will get not get a impeccable product.


don't scare me m8, i live in SK now i kinda afraid of PO ing this mouse.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razhad*
> 
> don't scare me m8, i live in SK now i kinda afraid of PO ing this mouse.


I don't know about SK but if you just bring it back to the store you bought it from and you can replicate the problem, they'll honor the warranty. It's not like they're trying to scam you or anything, well unless you buy it from a dodgy store just on the corner of the street with flickering lights and broken windows.

If they don't honor the warranty, just complain on Logitech's socmed or contact their HQ. I'm sure they'll tend you, logitech isn't a company that popped out yesterday. It has 2 years warranty, use it well.


----------



## Razhad

finally got mine, it's a really nice mouse.
the click is so good. typical logitech light click.

IMG_20161126_151221.jpg 2233k .jpg file


IMG_20161126_151415.jpg 3673k .jpg file


----------



## MFlow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Mine are light, but tactile. I can keep my fingers on the buttons but not with their full weight. I don't mind that though.


Ino! please help me T.T
It's a question not related to g102, but I suddenly have a question.
I am curious about the Surface Tuning feature of the pad in Logitech software.
Someone said that the function only controls the LOD and is it true?
What exactly does the function do?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> Ino! please help me T.T
> It's a question not related to g102, but I suddenly have a question.
> I am curious about the Surface Tuning feature of the pad in Logitech software.
> Someone said that the function only controls the LOD and is it true?
> What exactly does the function do?


The only observable thing it does is the LOD, maybe there is more to it. It might help with unusual surfaces to even enable tracking, but I don't really know.


----------



## Razhad

ino, personally what do you think about the sensor? compared to the same price range mice

anyway do you know the native dpi of this mouse?


----------



## wareya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razhad*
> 
> anyway do you know the native dpi of this mouse?


judging by mousetester plots it's either 400 or 800, probably 400


----------



## gene-z

So I got mine today from Korea and I also got another G PRO during BF sales. I figured I would switch the sensor from the PRO to the G102 body, but I'm really amazed with the G102 and will just be returning the GPRO, again. The cord is nearly as good as the stock Zowie cable, which are the best cables, IMO. The texture is also has a much better grip. It has a slightly rough texture to it, where the PRO just feels like a bar of soap in the shower. This doesn't make any sense how this sells for $25 and it's better than the PRO. The sensors feel identical to me, I can't notice a difference.

Edit: Even the clicks feel better to me on the G102. The PRO feels too light, same issue I had with my 1st one.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> So I got mine today from Korea and I also got another G PRO during BF sales. I figured I would switch the sensor from the PRO to the G102 body, but I'm really amazed with the G102 and will just be returning the GPRO, again. The cord is nearly as good as the stock Zowie cable, which are the best cables, IMO. The texture is also has a much better grip. It has a slightly rough texture to it, where the PRO just feels like a bar of soap in the shower. This doesn't make any sense how this sells for $25 and it's better than the PRO. The sensors feel identical to me, I can't notice a difference.
> 
> Edit: Even the clicks feel better to me on the G102. The PRO feels too light, same issue I had with my 1st one.


The newer G Pro's seem to be very similar to what you described your G102 as being. The G Pro I got on BF was almost perfect, just had a noisy scroll wheel that surprisingly was fixed when I swapped the actual wheel part with one of my other G Pros.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> The newer G Pro's seem to be very similar to what you described your G102 as being. The G Pro I got on BF was almost perfect, just had a noisy scroll wheel that surprisingly was fixed when I swapped the actual wheel part with one of my other G Pros.


So that's not my own problem. My G102 has like a grinding-like noise problem when you scroll up, not always but it happens. I even tried lubing which only lessen the frequency.
Now I have a justification to buy another G102, lol. I hope I can fix it or I'll just end up with 2 noisy scrolling up mice.


----------



## Tyler Dalton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> So that's not my own problem. My G102 has like a grinding-like noise problem when you scroll up, not always but it happens. I even tried lubing which only lessen the frequency.
> Now I have a justification to buy another G102, lol. I hope I can fix it or I'll just end up with 2 noisy scrolling up mice.


That is the same problem I had. The fact that the other wheel fixed it tells me that maybe the noisy wheel wasn't quite as tight of a fit as the other. Maybe try something like teflon plumbing tape to wrap around the end of the wheel rod before sticking it in the encoder.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyler Dalton*
> 
> That is the same problem I had. The fact that the other wheel fixed it tells me that maybe the noisy wheel wasn't quite as tight of a fit as the other. Maybe try something like teflon plumbing tape to wrap around the end of the wheel rod before sticking it in the encoder.


I actually managed to fix it by putting more lube. Apparently putting small amount, amount that usually used for cherry switch lubing, doesn't help.
After that, pops up another problem, how long will it hold before becoming noisy again









I think your solution might be a better permanent solution if it is done properly

==============================================================
Just sharing if someone is interested or already screwed beyond Logitech's help. I don't hold any responsibilities for your craziness.
Warning Note: I suggest you to order new mouse feet first. Opening your G102 means you screwing the mouse feet because somehow the adhesive is stronger than the feet itself, the adhesive still sticks to the shell with some soft cloth like texture which isn't sticky anymore.

I used silicone lube, the one that is similar to white gunk appearance.
The area that needs to be lubed is on scroll wheel right suspender and the contact point between the wheel rod and mid button switch, both are indicated by red arrow in the picture.


Edit 07/12/16: After 4 days, I opened up to check for any crazy stuffs. Upon another look, actually the contact point between mid switch and wheel rod doesn't need any lube because of the switch alignment. I cleaned it up and gave it a whiff. It is indeed unnecessary, sorry for my mistake


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razhad*
> 
> ino, personally what do you think about the sensor? compared to the same price range mice
> 
> anyway do you know the native dpi of this mouse?


In that price range I doubt there is a single sensor outperforming it. To me it is up there with the best sensors.
I don't know if the sensor has native CPIs, but I only really use sensors at 400 CPI where it worked flawlessly. Even on the higher steps there were no obvious flaws.


----------



## Ligh0ff

on italian amazon i found this upcoming mouse called g203 is it actually the g102?

https://www.amazon.it/Logitech-910-004845-Prodigy-Mouse-Gioco/dp/B01MYQ4HJD/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480694443&sr=8-1&keywords=logitech+g203


----------



## Bucake

typo i suppose. though it's weird that it persists in the description. it speaks of 6k cpi etc so i feel certain it's just the g102.
if anything new was released by logitech it probably wouldn't hit Italy first

edit: g203 prodigy?
maybe the seller is just an idiot


----------



## Ligh0ff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> typo i suppose. though it's weird that it persists in the description. it speaks of 6k cpi etc so i feel certain it's just the g102.
> if anything new was released by logitech it probably wouldn't hit Italy first
> 
> edit: g203 prodigy?
> maybe the seller is just an idiot


maybe in europe they will relase it under this name,or it's just an error


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> typo i suppose. though it's weird that it persists in the description. it speaks of 6k cpi etc so i feel certain it's just the g102.
> if anything new was released by logitech it probably wouldn't hit Italy first
> 
> edit: g203 prodigy?
> maybe the seller is just an idiot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ligh0ff*
> 
> maybe in europe they will relase it under this name,or it's just an error


The picture of the base shows G203 Prodigy on the sticker


----------



## Bucake

hm, i guess i'm the idiot.

i wonder if it has coating like the g pro, or none like the g102








too bad the g pro doesn't have coating on the sides. g403-like


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> hm, i guess i'm the idiot.
> 
> i wonder if it has coating like the g pro, or none like the g102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad the g pro doesn't have coating on the sides. g403-like


I wasn't stating that as a fact, just a remark. Don't know if this is the western G102 or not. Kinda hope so.


----------



## ImpedingMadness

P/N number on the bottom sticker picture is 810-0000 with product name g203 prodigy with m/n identical to G102 M-U0048 but on product title the p/n is Logitech 910-004845. The bottom sticker doesn't match with G102's (can be seen on first page). The thing is logitech never have duplicate p/n. They differentiate the number e.g G102 (white 810-005304; black 810-005303) or g403 (wired 910-004796; wireless 910-004797)

That 'g203' bottom sticker is actually similar to G Pro's, like certification, layout placement, etc, which can be seen in Ino's review for G Pro. This is maybe correct for USA/European market, I'm not sure.

Either that p/n is actually for different product, logitech somehow went wonky, or a new variant for this shape.
Time will answer this mystery

Note: If you were to google that logitech 910-something, a french online shop pops up with g203 as well.


----------



## m0uz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImpedingMadness*
> 
> P/N number on the bottom sticker picture is 810-0000 with product name g203 prodigy with m/n identical to G102 M-U0048 but on product title the p/n is Logitech 910-004845. The bottom sticker doesn't match with G102's (can be seen on first page). The thing is logitech never have duplicate p/n. They differentiate the number e.g G102 (white 810-005304; black 810-005303) or g403 (wired 910-004796; wireless 910-004797)
> 
> That 'g203' bottom sticker is actually similar to G Pro's, like certification, layout placement, etc, which can be seen in Ino's review for G Pro. This is maybe correct for USA/European market, I'm not sure.
> 
> Either that p/n is actually for different product, logitech somehow went wonky, or a new variant for this shape.
> Time will answer this mystery
> 
> Note: If you were to google that logitech 910-something, a french online shop pops up with g203 as well.


The base photo alone looks like a 3D model, tbh. Maybe it's fake. Maybe it's temporary until Logitech actually release the thing and actually give it a P/N. We can only wait and see









Edit: What I meant by 3D model is _very_ 3D model-like compared to the other 3D model pics


----------



## M1st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0uz*
> 
> The base photo alone looks like a 3D model, tbh. Maybe it's fake. Maybe it's temporary until Logitech actually release the thing and actually give it a P/N. We can only wait and see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: What I meant by 3D model is _very_ 3D model-like compared to the other 3D model pics


It's not uncommon to see renders on amazon product pages instead of photos.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MnjPT7c


that color combo


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> that color combo


Too right, pure SEX all the way







.

Already have the Black version and now the White version, feel like putting together a Black on Blondes edition here







.


----------



## alancookie123

got any pics? i am so attempted by the white one now. i already have the modded black one xD


----------



## Tech Guru

Guys, I have a question, is it normal for a a newly bought mouse to have scratches on its feet? bought a new G120, it's very fine a mouse, nice to handle, .. I just wonder why the feet was so scratchy. Ino.?


----------



## Tech Guru




----------



## Alya

Yeah, my feet looked like that on my NIB unopened G403 and G Pro.


----------



## Tech Guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Yeah, my feet looked like that on my NIB unopened G403 and G Pro.


I watched other's G 102 Unboxing such as this one in Youtube 



 and yes his feet is also scratched like ours fresh from the box. Ino. said we might have got the quality control sample unit.


----------



## fLixiyo

Do you guys think the G102 would work fine with the G440? I dont really feel cloth pads lately, wanted to try a hard pad out.


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fLixiyo*
> 
> Do you guys think the G102 would work fine with the G440? I dont really feel cloth pads lately, wanted to try a hard pad out.


Doesn't really matter since the g440 will wear out within a month and you will buy something different.


----------



## fLixiyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exitone*
> 
> Doesn't really matter since the g440 will wear out within a month and you will buy something different.


Ok, thanks for the hint. Might buy something else then. Would it track on hardpads in general?


----------



## Tech Guru

I've got a replacement, but this time a Logitech G300s because there's no more stock available for the G102. I think other people's comment's right that the scratch is natural due to the fact that teflon is being used here. My new and very sealed Logitech G300s also has lines on its feet but now I don't mind. I think every Logitech mouse are like this really. But I just replaced it so I can have something new. RMA'd.


----------



## sneekydingo

hehehe G203 sponsored review when kappa


----------



## arandomguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sneekydingo*
> 
> hehehe G203 sponsored review when kappa


At the moment it looks like the G203 is just a G102 tailored for western markets by having an improved MSRP to alleviate the higher disposable income


----------



## wareya

but you're going to actually get the buttons that it's supposed to be built instead of 5Ms :^)


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> but you're going to actually get the buttons that it's supposed to be built instead of 5Ms :^)


Both the g102 and g203 use the same 10m switches though.


----------



## wareya

I'm referencing manufacturing errors that happen with the g102


----------



## exitone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wareya*
> 
> I'm referencing manufacturing errors that happen with the g102


Oh yeah. I remember that. Might just be a review sample though.


----------



## wareya

He wasn't allowed to disassemble the review unit, he bought it.


----------



## Cobain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFlow*
> 
> Hello Ino
> Can i upload your review in my korea blog.
> I want know your blog address.


That is a nice collection in your avatar. =D


----------



## Cobain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> At the moment it looks like the G203 is just a G102 tailored for western markets by having an improved MSRP to alleviate the higher disposable income


Yeah, the development team definitely worked hard to improve the MSRP.


----------



## VioleDota

sensor wise which mouse is better g pro gaming(3366) vs g 102 or 203(mercury ,correct me if i am wrong).i like to play on high dpi but most mouse fails to be accurate on high dpi.
i found on the internet someone saying that "Actually I was informed by Francois Morier that on the silicone level it is the worlds most advanced optical sensor"
now i am confused because g pro costs more than g 102
g 102-20$(mercury sensor)
g 203-40$(mercury sensor)
g pro gaming-52$(before it was 70$)

how come worlds most advanced sensor is that cheap in price.i want to buy the most accurate sensor.please tell me which one is better the mercury or the 3366.TIA


----------



## hammelgammler

Is there any difference between the white 102 and black G Pro in terms of side-coating? The G Pro was too slippery with sweaty hands, but the white one looks so nice and I can get it for 32€ shipped, which seems alright.

Already had 3 G Pro before, so I need to know that.


----------



## Tech Guru

There is Logitech G203 in Logitech website now, what's happening? no more G102 in the website just this week, in place there is G203. What is this? http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/gaming-mice


----------



## Melan

G203 is a G102 but for US/EU. Except it only comes in black.


----------



## wareya

More: G102 never showed up on the en-us website.


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech Guru*
> 
> There is Logitech G203 in Logitech website now, what's happening? no more G102 in the website just this week, in place there is G203. What is this? http://gaming.logitech.com/en-us/gaming-mice


Should read some threads before posting m8


----------



## avpenkov

I bought G102IC - Special Edition For PC Bang
WITHOUT Original Packaging and NOT contained in a box
all good - great mouse





http://www.ebay.com/itm/112210367531?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Kand

These sell for $20 in my county. Amazing deal.


----------



## subreach87

no extra weight added inside this mouse correct?


----------



## Johan450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subreach87*
> 
> no extra weight added inside this mouse correct?


Nope.


----------



## kignt

I see it has low lift off distance. Is it adjustable in the software? Didn't see it in the screenshots. I don't prefer high LOD but am curious.


----------



## tehort

Anyone knows which switch is used on the scroll click?
Looking for stiffer switches that are compatible.

It`s too easy to miss-click it while scrolling up web pages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kignt*
> 
> I see it has low lift off distance. Is it adjustable in the software? Didn't see it in the screenshots. I don't prefer high LOD but am curious.


Nop.
Only the G Pro has adjustable LOD.


----------



## Ragsters

This mouse looks perfect for me. Does anyone know where I can get the white version here in the US?


----------



## Ragsters

Just got one from ebay for <$35 shipped! This will be my third white mice to add to my collection.


----------



## Ragsters

Just got the mouse. love the look. I wish I can mess with the led controls without the software.


----------



## Skywinds

This mouse is very bad, got double click bug after purchase a few months, never buy anything from logitech again.














<-


----------



## AyyMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skywinds*
> 
> This mouse is very bad, got double click bug after purchase a few months, never buy anything from logitech again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-


So you got a lemon. Don't let that one little thing stop you from purchasing great products like the ones Logitech makes again, give them another chance. I had a Deathadder Elite break on me after three days, but I'd be happy to give them a second chance.


----------



## kiss123

I do not speak English very well. Excuse. I have a logitech g203 mouse. I would like to know which mousepad is advised for this mouse because I am using the hyperx mousepad and the distance lod here is up 1 cd And I saw that this mouse is less than 1 cd. Is it because of my mousepad ?? You who have less than 1 cd of lod distance, which mousepad do you use ?? help me ??


----------



## Klopfer

Ive got no probs with high lod on my glorious & cougar control 2 ... thats the only 2 pads I use atm ...


----------



## kiss123

You get less than 1 cd with the glorious ???


----------



## revoc

I like this mouse better than the G Pro. For one, when you rest your fingers on the mouse buttons, the buttons do NOT depress. You can actually rest your fingers on the buttons now. Two, the cable is orgasmic. Three, I got the white version and it looks fantastic with the lighting. Four, the mouse wheel seems easier to click. Five, it's cheaper than the G Pro. What's not to like?


----------



## PrincessSlipper

The feet in the front of the mouse are held with adhesive, yes? I gather you can just lift the corner of the foot with a knife and access the screw and then put the feet back. Also there'd probably be no problem with just snipping that thing there and removing the side button actuator assembly. The button assembly is screwed on there, you can see it, it's an easy removal. Also, you don't need both screws to hold the thing together. One is fine, and it's heavy overkill. Could probably pour any glue in the upper shell mounting area (where the screw drills in) and just put it back together (just one of the drillpoints) it'd be much improved.

Actually, most mice have a notch around where the cord connects holding the shell together yes? Just toss the screws probably.

Yes, that black thing, it's notched. God, thing's upper shell is hilariously overbuilt. This thing could be an easy 71g if they wanted it. If they really wanted to, they could make a 30g version that would be hard to break - all they'd have to do is use furnacing and reinforcing material at some points. They probably responded to market pressure in that people don't want things that are "flimsy" and "too light."

A custom job of these that weighed like 52g would run maybe 800-1300 bucks or so I think.


----------



## 21Dante

I got this mouse a few days ago.
It's a very nice one,especially for it's price but it feels small to my hand.And I don't have a big hand.
Maybe I got used to the microsoft laser 6000 I had for almost 10 years and not covering by whole palm really itches me.
If I dont get used to it,I'm thinking of bloody t70 for a replacement.


----------

